

Cleveland Police Investigation - hackerjam
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/4/7335777/justice-department-cleveland-police

======
hackerjam
the doj report can be found here:

[http://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/opa/press-
release...](http://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/opa/press-
releases/attachments/2014/12/04/cleveland_division_of_police_findings_letter.pdf)

